# show off your cyps!!!!



## ajr (Apr 13, 2008)

as per title.... i'll go first 


















































i love em :thumb:


----------



## APII (May 17, 2008)

Very nice,,,,do I see a Comps head in one of the pics. I am surprised you didnt lose all your fry?????? They are "fry eating machines".

Love the colours,,,,what kind?

APII


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice looking cyps, blue flash?

Utinta


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

My Kigoma Cyp male showing off.


----------



## ajr (Apr 13, 2008)

great pics, yeh its "mpulungu"

i've only really seen utinta and mpulungu around here for sale... that kigoma is amazing!

yeh, after much debate about what to do i stripped the fry and put in a seperate tank, better than just being food for the comps.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

Cyprichromis Leptosoma "Utinta"
























Cyprichromis Leptosoma "Chituta Bay" 



























:fish:

Keep em coming!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Beautiful Cyps!!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

That Kigoma is very nice. Is it a jumbo or non jumbo variety?

Here's a couple of my jumbo moliro "blue orchid"


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

It's a Jumbo Leptosoma. One of the females is now holding.


----------

